# Suche Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Madmortemer (1. Juni 2012)

Halli Hallo Forenleser,

da ich jetzt die nächsten Monate sehr viel Freizeit habe möchte ich mir ein Spiel zulegen, um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben. Deshalb wäre ich sehr erfreut wenn mir jemand einen Gästepass für Diablo 3 per PN schicken könnte. Ich möchte das Spiel erstmal testen, damit es kein Fehlkauf wird 
Danke im Vorraus!

MfG Madmortemer


----------

